# Sehcat bile study



## DonnaT (May 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,I'm having this test done tomorrow and was wondering if anyone has had it done and what is involved? (got to be better the the colonscopy!) Any answers would be very welcome.Thanks in advanceDonna


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I found this on it:http://www.virrad.eu.org/public/public/SeHCAT.htmlMay it all go well for you and be a definitive test for you! Let us know how you do!


----------

